# Utah State



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

I am looking at colleges for next year and utah state is at the top right now. Is there anywhere to hunt waterfowl in Logan? Any WMA's or public shooting grounds. Any help would be great. It would help me make my decision on which college to go to.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

There is cutler res. It is good for a boat with a little walk in access. BRBR is not a bad drive from there. If you can get some permision to hunt some land, farmers have some good canals and ponds for jump shooting. The only waterfowl wma that I know of is the little bear river in mendon. If you decide to go to school there let me know I can get you directions.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just today I saw some pretty good pictures of a lot of dead geese and ducks from up there. I say yes, and before anyone gives you any crap about what school you choose, let me say congrats on going on to higher education. No matter where you go , it is a great decission.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

On top of the Cutler Marsh, west of Logan there is a place called the Bud Phelps. There is a stoplight on 10th west by Woodruff elementary school. Take that road west, until you see the signs. It gets hit fairly hard, but what public area doesn't? If you have a duck boat, the marsh can be good at times. There are a few different boat ramps, one on what is called the Valley View Highway, another at the Benson Marina, another just north of Cache Junction, and I believe there is one more in Benson, by the Benson LDS Church house. That one will put you onto the Bear River proper and you would have to wind your way down to the "big" water. If you are hoofing it, plan on doing a bit of walking to get to an out-of-the-way place.

Look me up next year, I maybe we could get together for a hunt or two. I'm an old fart though, so you would have to put up with that!


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

My buddy and I are attending USU right now. Doubt we'll still be here next season (graduating in May) but I know exactly where you're coming from. When we moved up here from Salt Lake, we basically had to start over for hunting spots since we couldn't afford to drive to the old ones any more. Here's my advise - the Little Bear mentioned before is actually a reference to Bud Phelps I think. Walk in access is good but the hunting isn't so I don't bother going there. Cutler is hit and miss...mostly miss. I think most people use boats but if you're not afraid of some work, you can hike to most of the areas they set up. I'm not a big fan of Cutler. It's usually not too productive (for me anyways) and it's usually pretty crowded. If you can only spare a few hours to hunt though, it's close. I do most of my hunting around the lake on the wma's (Harold Crane, Public, Salt Creek) and Bear River. The drive isn't too bad and in my experience, they've been way more productive than anything in Cache Valley. I hear stories about successful hunts up here all the time though so maybe I just have my head up my a**. Private access is probably a big plus up here, which I am too lazy to get so... Anyways, feel free to hit me with any questions and if I'm still around I'd be happy to take you out so you can check em out. If I'm not, there's plenty of good guys up here, although I'm not sure they're all on this forum.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Theres quite a few creeks and places on the river I like to jump and or / decoy.


----------

